# شاشة hmi-lg تعطى ضوئا احمر



## روزاما المراغى (2 يناير 2011)

شاشة hmi
من النوع lg
المفروض ان ضوء فى led صغير يعطى ضوء اخضر
ولكنه يعطى ضوء احمر بعد شاشة الترحيب
اين الخطأ؟؟
هل برمجة ام توصيلات


----------

